# Grandpa..sketched in pencil



## Taralyn Romero (Dec 1, 2005)

.... another one from the seemingly "lost forever" stash. I drew this of my grandfather a week after he unexpectedly passed away (using a picture my grandmother had sitting in our mountain cabin. He was just entering the navy, 20 yrs old I believe. Took around 2 hours....

Again, this was scanned in so some of the detail was lost... that and a lot of the pencil has faded since I originally drew this.


----------



## Verbal (Dec 1, 2005)

This one is GREAT Taralyn, bloody well done, chap!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------

